# Crap mega ray bulb



## hexamita (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Folks.

I bought a 120w sb mega ray bulb from kimbos a few weeks ago,the problem i have is now and agian the bulb starts flickering then returns to normal but sometimes once it starts to flicker the bulb totally turns off then comes back on again a little later.Sometimes after it comes back on it works fine but i have just came in from work and bulb was flickering and now its turned off.
My beardie is getting stressed to the max etc.
This is the first time ive tried mega ray and first impressions are they are rubbish.

Anyone else had similar problems etc and any ideas how to solve this please??.

Cheers.

John.


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

are you using a stat with it?


----------



## hexamita (Oct 30, 2009)

No mate,i do however have it connected to a timer but i cant see that being a problem though.


Cheers

John


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

that shouldnt really affect it, tbh i use these bulbs and have never had a problem, i know it sounds stupid but is it screwed in properly?


----------



## hexamita (Oct 30, 2009)

Thats not a stupid question at all mate as its the very first thing i checked once the bulb had cooled down enough for me to touch the ceramic holder.
It seems to be screwed in enoughh.

John.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Get in touch with Kimbos reptile world im sure theyll sort any issues you have with it.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Well i thought the timer wouldn't be a problem but at first when i was using a digital one it wouldn't power my one! I changed to a mechanical timer and it works just fine.
It could be power surges? I know that the bulb has a reset time so if it loses power it takes the bulb a couple of minutes to come back on.

Alister


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Ummmmm I've used Megarays for the last couple of years and haven't had a problem - my 120 doesn't always come straight back on if I've turned it off for any reason, it does take a minute or two. I have a 100 and a 120 and they're both on timers as well. (non digital) 

I'd email Darren at Kimbos and ask his advice, Im sure there'll be a simple explanation. 

Can you let us know what the problem is please for future reference? :2thumb:

Just thought have you tried it without the timer for a couple of days just to see if it still does it?


----------



## elizmcateer (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi All.

The problem you have with the bulb is usually caused by the bulb (burning in).

This process should last only 2 weeks and if the bulb still flickers etc or indeed turns itself off then im afraid its a faulty bulb.

I personally know a few reptile keepers who use mega ray and have had similar problems with the bulbs,some of which have had replacements bulbs and others where the bulb burns in and shows no other problems after the 2 week period.

As i said,i can happen with some mega ray bulbs but dont let that sway you from the bulbs as they really are very good.


Elizabeth.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

Iff all of the above fails, get some emery cloth (or very fine sand paper) and VERY lightly rub the contact on the top and round the screws. the metal can annodise causing a dodgy contact which causes the issues described.

When i say lightly , your not trying to sand down the metal, just think of it like dusting it off


----------

